# Apps, technology and ipad stuff



## ifiwereu (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi guys,

I actually believe whoever created this forum should created a topic on the forum that deals with cutting edge technology from monitoring my home via to phone to the paperless classroom. Every facet of our lives is being impacted by the latest technology. That being said, I often see many musicians playing from their ipad. What is your experience with this if any? I'll never buy another metronome considering the scores of metronome apps for handheld devices out there...also there's an app called Noteblaster....and these are just a few....chime in please!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Each to his own. I've only ventured as far as CD, Internet, HDTV, Clam Phone. I'm afraid of the rest.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ifiwereu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I actually believe whoever created this forum should created a topic on the forum that deals with cutting edge technology from monitoring my home via to phone to the paperless classroom. Every facet of our lives is being impacted by the latest technology. That being said, I often see many musicians playing from their ipad. What is your experience with this if any? I'll never buy another metronome considering the scores of metronome apps for handheld devices out there...also there's an app called Noteblaster....and these are just a few....chime in please!


I do recall we had this question earlier this year, I will try and find it, will post it then.


----------

